# Tiger Barbs and Dwarf Gouramis



## N (Dec 19, 2004)

Would it be a problem putting these two together? I know the barbs nip fins and I am afraid they might nip the long rope-like fins of the gourami. I am deciding on whether to put a school of Tiger Barbs, Harlequin Rasboras, or Zebra Danios in a 20g tank with 4 dwarf gourami. Which one would be the best fit? I really like the tiger barbs.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Never put Tiger Barbs with fish that have long-flowing fins, but I don't know if Gouramis apply. Generally, they will "annoy" fish but if you keep a shoal of 5 or more they will stay to themselves. I think they tend to better with the more aggresive Gouramis, such as the species from the Trichogaster genus.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I tend to avoid Tiger Barbs since they make anything else you can add to a tank so limiting. 

I don't think they would do well in the same environment with Gourami's who are slower moving and they would make a good target for the TB's.

I think the Rasbora's would be the best choice of the 3 considering what else you have in the tank. You may be pushing the limits for a tank load though, so I'd keep an eye on your water qualities if you do add something.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

N... I also think you are pushing the stocking limit a bit and would not add the Tiger barbs. They can be nippy/aggressive if kept in small numbers (less than six), but also can be the same way if kept in to tight quarters.

On the other hand also can Zebra Danios, so I would re-think this fish also.

IMO, four Dwarf Gouramis and a nice school of Rasboras would look very nice in your 20G tank.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

TB's and gouramis aren't a great idea, then again neither are the danios. They're little fishies on crack really. They're so active they tend to bother slower going fish, and are known for nipping long fins as well.

But it's your choice, you might get lucky.

As for the stocking, I don't think it'll be to big a problem. Dwarf gouramis only get to, what, 2-3 inches? You can have a little school of fish in there with them.
For reference, I've got 7 White Clouds, 7 pygmy cories, 2 peppered cories, 1 c. punctatus, 1 bristlenose pleco and more shrimp and snail then I can count in my 20. Most would say it's overstocked but they all seem very happy. I can't keep the cories from spawning in fact (horny lil devils)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

thaerin, the reason yours is considered less overstocked is because most of your fish have a smaller body mass (with the exception of the Bristlenose). 
Even though Dwarf Gourami's only reach a length of 2 or 3", their bodies are almost as tall as they are long, so that really increases the load in the tank.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

good point, thanks Jan =)


----------

